

Jooplicate: see your web application exactly as your users see it - andrewdavey
http://www.jooplicate.com/

======
andrewdavey
Someone just told me they're still seeing the unfinished holding page. I
assume the DNS update is lagging behind. You can access the new page here
instead: <http://jooplicate.capturely.com/>

~~~
saurik
Too bad they weren't able to use Jooplicate to show you the exact holding page
they were seeing, with Jooplicate being down and all. (Who Jooplicates
Jooplicate? ;P)

